
The Real Villain Behind Our New Gilded Age - panarky
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/01/opinion/monopoly-power-new-gilded-age.html
======
justherefortart
The real villain is the ignorance of the population at large.
Marketing/Propaganda work surprisingly well though.

